# Sleeping position - Rear King Slide Out



## SoCalAngler (Jul 9, 2021)

I have a 2011 250RS. Have not slept in it yet, but will soon. 

Visually, it appears that the slide bed is tilted slightly down towards towards rear. I plan to check with a level, but wondering how you sleep.....

Head towards rear (head under cabinets) or head on opposite side towards living room?

Thanks!


----------



## SoCalAngler (Jul 9, 2021)

Mods...please remove, I placed in wrong section


----------

